# [Grim Tales/Modern/D&D] Fire and Fury - accepting alts (6/6)



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

*Player - Characters*
Lobo Lurker - Jude 'Law' Lawson
Bobitron - Timo Kovinnen
Insight - Ian Raines
Ranger Rick - Adam Weishaupt
Mr. Prez - Richard Robins
Elocin - Interest expressed

Alts welcome!


Game Thread: Here
Rogue's Gallery: Here


_"All tests green, landing area prep'd. Security?"

"Check. Perimeter guard locked and loaded, containment fencing live."

"OK folks, rev up the recorders. We are go, repeat, we are go. Transition in 30 seconds, prepare for incoming."

"Targeting report a 2% discrepency from prediction, Control. Advise?"

"We are still green to go, Targeting. Abort if discrepency hits 5%. Transition in 15 seconds."

"Copy Control. Discrepency holding steady at 2%."

"Transition in 10... 9... 8... 7... 6... 5... 4..."

"Control, we have a power surge! Power consumption up ten times and climbing!"

"Control, we are loosing lock, repeat..."

"Control, we have lost containment! Fence power is down..."

"Control, we are losing communications..."_

Silence
​
On the 21st January 2018, Washington Artic Research Station ceased communication without notice. What very few people knew was that the station not only ceased communications: it ceased to exist. Nothing was left at the site except for a smooth crator 200 yards in diameter.

What even fewer people knew was why.

_
"Captain, you'll be aware of why we've called you in."

"You need someone to find out what happend at Washington."

"Close. We know what happend at Washington, Captain. We need someone to go get Washington back."

"Sir?"

"Washington was a research base, Captain. And you're about to become one of maybe 50 people outside the base to find out what it was actually researching."

"Yes, sir."

"Dimension physics, soldier. Prof. Henderson reckoned that he had actual proof of at least one complete, seperate, dimension. He was even able to demonstrate to various members of the adminstration with a more technical bent than me that the dimension he had discovered had various strange properties. Two, mainly, which were of interest to use. Firstly, it appears that the dimension in question overlaps with ours on occassion, and that Prof Henderson might be able to artifically prompt these 'overlaps.' Secondly, the laws of physics are different there. Less restrictive, apparently. Research was restricted and funding diverted immediately when three factors became apparent: we could use this technology to 'teleport' to locations on earth, by popping into this other place and back. We could possibly develop technology there that uses the less restrictive laws of physics, and then bring them back here and have them function in 'partial overlap' situations, say like the end of a 'teleport'. And lastly, officer... a complete new world. A new universe even. Think of the resources."

"It went wrong, I take it, sir?"

"Damn straight. The 21st was suppose to be the first test of an actual transition of a physical object - in this case drawing through a piece of matter from the other side. It's suppose to be easier, as I understand it. Unfortunately, it didn't work... or rather, it worked much better than expected. Some matter should have been drawn through, and then dropped back into it's own dimension when the power was cut. What seems to have happend is that the matter that was drawn through changed as it came into contact with our dimension. The strain blew the power supply, and as far as we can make out Washington snapped back into dimension 2 along with the matter. Unfortunately, that means Henderson went with it - and he's the only man who really knows what's going on. We think we can recreate what happend, but unless we can get that man back, any further progress will be set back decades."

"I see, sir."

"Yes, Captain, I believe you do. This will be a volunteers only mission, possibly one way."_​
Welcome to Fire and Fury. Imagine Stargate, but the gate leads to something akin to a D&D world... and it's one way. All you've got to back you up is a fully automatic weapon and the resources of a military research facility.

*Character Gen*
Characters would be 5th level Grim Tales characters, 32pt buy for stats. Hit points are max 1st level, high average above (ie. D6=4 per level, d8=5 per level, d10=6 per level).

There are two types of personnel who are being considered for this mission:
Soldiers: these elite combat personnel are expected to be ‘the best of the best.’ As such, they should be able to manage at least a +4 attack bonus with both ranged and melee weapons, be at the peak of physical fitness (at least +4 Fortitude Save and/or the Endurance Feat) and be trained with a wide selection of weaponry (Personal Firearms and Simple Weapon Proficiency at a minimum). Officers in particular should have Knowledge and Professional Skills relevant to the role (Tactics, Military History, etc.) along with either Diplomacy or Bluff. While exceptional intelligence is not a requirement for these troops, those with the aptitude have been encouraged to continue their studies and may well qualify as ‘Scientists’ as well.

Scientists (or Experts): these people are leaders in their respective fields, chosen for their applicable knowledge. Having said that, every one on this mission is a volunteer and knows what they are getting into: no ivory tower professors invited. While the experts have been primarily picked for their knowledge, the military are well aware of the nature of this mission and have tried to pick those who will be most likely to survive the experience. As such, a chosen ‘Scientist’ may well fill all of the requirements of the ‘Soldier’ role regardless of their actual position with in the command structure. Scientists must have at least a +8 bonus in at least 1 relevant Knowledge skill, and preferably will have a range of skills at that level or higher.

Equipment would come from a standard issue list below.

The game will not be overly fast moving: I can't commit to more than 2-3 posts a week, and I would not expect the players to either (although if they want to post more during rp that is of course no problem).

So: any interest?

Edit: 5th level Modern characters are also possibilities, although they would lack the flexibility of their Grim Tales counterparts. No advanced or prestige classes would be available, though.

*Equipment:*

Guns

```
Weapon         Damage  Crit Range   RoF      Magazine Size   Weight
Light Pistol   2d6     20   40 ft.  SA/BF    21 box   Small  3 lb. 
Heavy Pistol   2d8     20   40 ft.  SA       15 box   Medium 5 lb.
Assault Rifle  2d8     20   90 ft.  SA/BF/FA 30 box   Large  10 lb.

Exotic:
LAW            10d6    20   150ft.  SS       1 int.   Large  5 lb.
Sniper Rifle   2d12    18   150ft.  SA       10 box.  Huge   35 lb.
```

All of the guns have a built in laser sight granting +2 to hit targets within 30 feet.

Other standard issue weapons include masterwork knives and any of the grenades from the Modern SRD.

Armour

```
Armor   Feat   Bonus  Max Dex Bonus  Armor Pen.  Speed  Weight
Light   Light  +4     +4             –2          30     4 lb.
Heavy   Medium +6     +2             -5          25     8 lb.
Assault Heavy  +9     +0             -8          20     20 lb.
```

Other equipment includes hands free radio, low-light goggles and Palm equivalent ‘minicomputer.’

A normal kit-out for a soldier is a Heavy Pistol, Assault Rifle, Masterwork Knife and LAW wearing Light Armour with a couple of grenades and the electrical equipment. Total weight is less than 30 lbs.

*House Rules*
These are my personal taste: if you have a problem with them or feel that they unfairly mess with your characters, let me know below (hopefully before the actual campaign starts). Also, any comments about the 'Gun Fu' feat are welcomed.



			
				Grim Tales p.138 modified said:
			
		

> *Attacks of Opportunity*
> Unlike most ranged weapons, using a *handgun* does not provoke an attack of opportunity (although reloading a *handgun* may do so). You may not use *handguns* to make an attack of opportunity (other than a melee attack such as a pistol-whip, bayonet attack, etc.)
> 
> *Longarms provoke Attack of Opportunity the same as any other ranged weapon. (Although see the new Gun Fu feat below.)*




*Save or Die Spells*
Any save or die spell actually reduces the target to -1d6 hit points on a failed save.

*New Feat*


> *Gun Fu*
> <Fast>
> *Prerequisites:* Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot
> *Benefit:* The character does not provoke attacks of opportunity when using a longarm (as long as it is small enough to count as a normal 2-handed weapon). Further, when using a handgun, the character may treat the handgun as a melee weapon for the purposes of threatening enemies and for using two weapon fighting within their normal reach.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 5, 2005)

Color me quite interested as I was interested in running something similar. ^_^

I'm thinking some sort of Marine... though a specialist of some sort might be fun as well. How would you predict the combat : roleplay ratio to be?


----------



## Insight (May 5, 2005)

Grim Tales!  YAY!  Count me in as interested!  Plus, I tend to like the military style game now and then.


----------



## Mavnn (May 5, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Color me quite interested as I was interested in running something similar. ^_^
> 
> I'm thinking some sort of Marine... though a specialist of some sort might be fun as well. How would you predict the combat : roleplay ratio to be?




Well, military forces wise I was thinking of some kind of cinematic near future military squad - lack of defined roles, uniform and equipment so that people could play what they want.

Roleplay/combat wise... well roleplaying will be important: this isn't Advanced Squad Leader.

On the other hand, part of the point is to see what happens when you peg a passing black dragon with a LAW, so combat will be reasonably frequent. Call it (very roughly) a 60/40 split, with the balance towards roleplay and exploration.

I'll be posting equipment and more details tomorrow (in about 13 hours time, in fact).

Glad to hear there's some interest.


----------



## Bobitron (May 6, 2005)

That was a great intro!

So long as I can post 2-3 times a week, more with time permitting, I'm up for it. I call sniper or CQB/melee specialist.


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2005)

I was thinking of a Smart (GT) who's a cryptologist with some scientific skills (possibly biochem or regular chem, physics, etc).  I figure the military would send him along due to his ability to quickly pick up languages and adapt to changing environments (scientifically that is).


----------



## Mavnn (May 6, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a Smart (GT) who's a cryptologist with some scientific skills (possibly biochem or regular chem, physics, etc).  I figure the military would send him along due to his ability to quickly pick up languages and adapt to changing environments (scientifically that is).




Some one who can pick up languages would be very useful for the squad.

This is not a GM hint... nothing to see here folks, move along.


----------



## Mavnn (May 6, 2005)

Just to point out the edits above: equipment added, along with a slightly clearer idea of the types of characters I'm looking for.

I think for the sake of argument (and to allow a wider range of backgrounds) we're going to call Washington a joint NATO research station. Both soldier and scientist characters can hail from any NATO member state.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 6, 2005)

Is all that equipment standard issue? Or do we need to buy it? Just wondering.   Have the books but have never created a Grim Tales/Modern character before.


----------



## Mavnn (May 6, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Is all that equipment standard issue? Or do we need to buy it? Just wondering.   Have the books but have never created a Grim Tales/Modern character before.




Standard issue, pretty much any selection of your choice. Of course, modern military squads tend to rely on being able to move fast and light - Assault Armour is probably reserved for situations where it's really needed (given the 20ft. move) and any one person is unlikely to carry, say, more than one assault rifle.

Edit: Not to give too much away, but it's probably worth mentioning that you will have access to ammo and such during the campaign. You don't have to make characters on the assumption that all your firearms are going to be useless after the second or third fight...


----------



## Bobitron (May 6, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Edit: Not to give too much away, but it's probably worth mentioning that you will have access to ammo and such during the campaign. You don't have to make characters on the assumption that all your firearms are going to be useless after the second or third fight...




Whew!  

I was thinking about that last night, and wondering about how much ammunition I should take. Thanks.

I think I am going to go sniper, with a secondary specialty yet to be decided, but probably Escape/Evasion.


----------



## Insight (May 6, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Some one who can pick up languages would be very useful for the squad.
> 
> This is not a GM hint... nothing to see here folks, move along.




Yeah.  Character is actually mostly done at this point.  He has the Linguist talent (for reasons other than purely metagaming   )  Being a cryptologist, I figure that would be a natural tie-in.  He also has a degree in biochemistry.  He's a crazy kid.  Oh yeah, did I mention that he's a child prodigy (or was... he's like 20 now).  I was planning on having him be a contractor for the NSA, DHS, CIA, DOD, or whatever will work in this game.  Joining a military-based organization, he has been trained in the use of firearms (and is actually quite good given his lack of practical experience).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 6, 2005)

I think I'm going to go for a down-on-his-luck officer type. Rifleman w/ some people skills & tactical knowledge. That seems to fit into this group so far.


----------



## Mavnn (May 6, 2005)

This is all sounding good so far: all 3 suggestions sound right on target feel wise.

All we need to do now is attract a couple more players... and maybe convince one of them to play a field medic .

Right, given that things are coming together, I've been thinking about some house rules that I'm going to drop into the initial post before people finalise characters. I don't think that they'll effect people much at this point, but it's good to be transparent about these things...


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 6, 2005)

Color me interested.

Perhaps some sort of medic-scientist is in order.

edit : And now I remember that I lost my Grim Tales book. =\


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 7, 2005)

Purely preliminary, subject to heavy revision... heavy, heavy revision.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Gabriel Lawdon 'Law'
[B]Class:[/B] Strong 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alleigences:[/B] Democracy, The Mission, His Men

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3      [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 24+ (8+4d8+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Grapple:[/B] +7     [B]Current HP:[/B] 38/38
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Defense:[/B] +3
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +2      [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Reputation:[/B] +1
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1      [B]ACP:[/B] -2         [B]Action Pts:[/B] 5

                  [B]Base  Def  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +3   +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    [b]20[/b]
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                       [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                  3    +2    +0     +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                   1    +3    +0     +4
[B]Will:[/B]                  1    +0    +0     +1

[B]Weapon              Damage  Crit Range   RoF      Magazine Size   Weight[/B]
Heavy Pistol*     +8   2d8       20   40 ft.  SA       15 box   Medium 5 lb.
[SIZE=1]* Equipped w/ Laser Sights; +2 on attack rolls within 30 ft.[/SIZE]
Assault Rifle*    +9   2d8+2     20   90 ft.  SA/BF/AF 30 box   Large  10 lb.
[SIZE=1]* Equipped w/ Laser Sights; +2 on attack rolls within 30 ft.[/SIZE]
LAW               +8   10d6      20   150ft.  SS       1 int.   Large  5 lb.
[SIZE=1]  - 10 ft. damage radius; Reflex Save (DC 18) for half; Ignores 10 pts of Hardness on object struck.[/SIZE]
MW Combat Knife  +8   1d4+3       20    melee  n/a      Small  1lb.

[B]Languages:[/B] English, Spanish, Military Handsigns

[B]Background:[/B] Diplomat (son of senator...)

[B]Talents:[/B] 
  [b][i]Extreme Effort[/i]:[/b] +2 on Strength checks. [I]Full Round Action.[/I]
  [b][i]Melee Smash[/i]:[/b] +1 damage on melee attack damage rolls.
  [b][I]Weapon Specialization (Assault Rifle)[/I]:[/b] Add +2 damage to all 
  Assault Rifle damage rolls.

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (all), Martial Weapon Proficiency (all), Shield
  Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, 
  Advanced Firearms Proficiency*, Weapon Focus: Assault Rifle, 
  Exotic Weapon: M72A3 LAW, Improved Unarmed Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 25       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
  Diplomacy                   4    +1    +0    [b]+5[/b]
  Gather Information          1    +1    +0    [b]+3[/b]
  Sense Motive                0    +0    +0    [b]+0[/b]
  Craft (firearms)            4    +2    +0    [b]+6[/b]
  Knowledge (tactics)         6    +2    +0    [b]+8[/b]
  Profession (Soldier)        4    +0    +0    [b]+4[/b]
  Intimidate                  2    +1    +0    [b]+3[/b]
  Knowledge (military)        3    +2    +0    [b]+6[/b]
  Knowledge (pyschology)      2    +2    +0    [b]+4[/b]

[B]Equipment:                 Weight[/B] 
  Heavy Pistol                  5 lbs
  (2) Spare Clips
  Assault Rifle (M16A2)        10 lbs
  (3) Spare Clips
  LAW Rocket Launcher           5 lbs   
  (3) Rounds 
  Light Armor                   4 lbs
  (2) Grenades                  2 lbs
  hands free radio              0 lbs
  low-light goggles             0 lbs
  minicomp                      0 lbs
  gas mask                      0 lbs
  (3) Fragmentation grenade            [SIZE=1](4d6 slashing/20ft burst/Range 10ft)[/SIZE]
  (2) Smoke grenade 

[B]Total Weight:[/B] ~35. lbs      [B]Wealth:[/B] +?

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]          ??   ???   ???   ???   ?,???

[B]Age:[/B] 27
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 187 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] gray
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] brown

[B]Appearance:[/B] A large but not overly tall African-American male. Gray 
eyes. Wears braces on his teeth. As a Marine officer, he's in tip-top shape.

[B]Background:[/B] The son of a Tennasee senator, Gabriel led a largely 
privilidged life. His parents groomed him for civil service, and he performed
just well enough to satisfy them, though his heart was never in it. When
he turned 16 (graduating with honors from high school) his father signed
off on his military enlistment (because a future president must have 
military experience).

Things didn't go as planned though. Gabriel found that he enjoyed the 
military life. When the time came to end his enlistment, he transferred over
to the Naval Reserves and studied for a college degree. While he didn't do
particularly well in college, his previous experience, performance, and his
father's political connections were enough to ensure that he made his way
into the Officer Training program.

He's served the last couple years in and out of combat situations with the
Marine Corps. Before getting called in to serve at his current NATO posting
he served an extended 9-month sea tour in the Persian Gulf. He's ready for
a vaction but it seems that this is not to be.

Gabriel's been looking for a chance to 'prove himself' to be the soldier that
he knows he is. When this volunteer mission came up there was no hesitation. 
[i][COLOR=SlateGray]Grandfather always said that great rewards are always 
accompanied by great risks...[/COLOR][/i]
```

*Advanced Firearms Proficiency*
Source: D20 Modern SRD
*Prerequisite*: Personal Firearms Proficiency.
*Benefit*: The character can fire any personal firearm on autofire without penalty (provided, of course, that it has an autofire setting).
*Normal*: Characters without this feat take a -4 penalty on attack rolls made with personal firearms set on autofire.


----------



## Bobitron (May 7, 2005)

I think I have some time this weekend to get my character up. You can expect a Finnish Special Forces soldier, probably Dedicated Hero, specialty in Sniping and Escape/Evasion.


----------



## Insight (May 7, 2005)

You have a number of Core Skills.  These are the same as Class Skills in standard d20.  You get 3-5 of your Core Skills from your character's Background.  Check out the section on Backgrounds for more information.  After you have those, choose one Craft, one Knowledge, and one Profession sub-skill.  After that, choose any other three Skills.  Those comprise your Core Skills.  These do not change regardless of multiclassing.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 7, 2005)

Mavnn, I don't know if you got my email or not, but I'm interested, though I'm not really familiar with Grim Tales....


----------



## Bobitron (May 8, 2005)

*Sgt. Timo Kovinnen*

Born: 11/06/1989, Rauma, Finland
Lives: Helsinki, Finland
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 150
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

*Statistics:*
STR 10/±0 (costs 2)
DEX 16/+3 (costs 8, 4th level advance) 
CON 14/+2 (costs 6)
 INT 14/+2 (costs 6)
WIS 16/+3 (costs 10)
CHA 8/-1 (costs 0) 
Dedicated 5
Hit Points: 32 (8+6+6+6+6)
MDT: 14
Defense +10 (Dedicated +3, Dex +3, Light Armor +4]
- Touch +6
- Flat-footed +6 
Initiative +3
BAB +3
AP 25 (5+6+6+8)
Allegiances: Self, unit, Finland

*Attacks:*
-Unarmed/Grapple +3/1d4 non-lethal/bludgeoning/Crit.20
-Improvised weapon +3/1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4 M/1d6 L bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10ft.
-Masterwork Combat Knife +3/1d4 piercing/Crit 20/Range 10ft
-Sako LRIW (Long Range Intervention Weapon, Sniper Rifle) +9/2d12/Crit 18/Range 225ft (Far Shot feat)/Mag 10 box (+3 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft, see equipment for more info) 
-SIG SP4340 (Heavy Pistol) +9/2d8 piercing/Crit 20/Range 40/Mag 15 box (+3 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft)
-Glock 2600 Holdout (Light Pistol) +9/2d6 piercing/Crit 20/Range 40/Mag 11 box (+2 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal, +1 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft)

*Saves*
Fortitude +5 (+3 Dedicated, +2 Con)
Reflex +4 (+1 Dedicated, +3 Dex) 
Will +6 (+3 Dedicated, +3 Wis) 

*Skills*
Starting Occupation: Military
Class skills: Climb, Jump, Spot, Survival 
Career skills: Knowledge (Tactics), Craft (Gunsmith), Profession (Soldier) 
Player’s choice skills: Hide, Move Silently, Escape Artist
Starting skill points 56
Max Ranks- 8/4
Appraise +2
Balance +3
Bluff -1
Climb* +5
Concentration +2
Craft (Gunsmith)* +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (generic) +2
Diplomacy -1 
Disguise -1
Drive +3
Escape Artist* +8 (5 ranks, +3 Dex)
Forgery +2
Gather Information -1
Heal +4
Hide* +14 (8 ranks, +3 Dex, +3 Insight talent)
Intimidate -1 
Jump* +4
Knowledge (generic) +2
Knowledge (Tactics)* +6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen +4 (+10 to avoid surprise)
Move Silently* +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Perform -1
Profession (Soldier)* +7 (3 ranks, +4 Wis)
Research +2
Ride +3
Search +2
Sense Motive +4
Sleight of Hand +3
Speak Language (English, Finnish, Spanish, Italian)
Spot* +12 (8 ranks, +4 Wis, +18 to avoid surprise) 
Survival* +12 (8 ranks, +4 Wis)
Swim +0
Use Rope +3

*Feats*
Simple Weapons Proficiency- automatic
Armor Proficiency (Light and Medium)- automatic
Personal Firearms Proficiency- starting feat
Exotic Weapons Proficiency (Sniper Rifle)- starting feat
Far Shot- Dedicated bonus feat
Improved Aim (move up to 30ft without disrupting aim)- Dedicated bonus feat
Point Blank Shot- third level feat

*Talents*
Insight (+3 on Hide checks)
Aware (add Will bonus on Spot and Listen checks to avoid surprise)
Zen Focus (add Wis modifier to ranged attacks)  

*Equipment* 
Black fatigues in camouflage pattern
Mesh tactical vest
Ghille suit (+10 to Hide checks when the correct coloration, move action to change color, -4 to Dex based skills except Hide and melee attack rolls while wearing)
Ear/Throat Military communicator
Encrypted walkie-talkie
Night vision goggles
Gas mask
25 zip-ties
Military ID, passport, and Driver’s permit
Mag-lite
First Aid kit
Tactical holster on right leg
SIG Pro SP4340 pistol w/ integrated laser sights (+2 Att within 30ft) and quick-release illuminators, 5 extra magazines
Sako LRIW (Long Range Intervention Weapon) with integrated laser sight (+2 Att within 30ft), optical sights with selectable night vision (half range penalties when using the Aim action), silencer/flash suppressor (-4 to Spot and Listen checks to detect), bipod (can be used to Brace), 5 extra magazines + additional 50 rounds
Glock 2600 Holdout, in concealed holster in the small of the back, 2 extra magazines
Fragmentation grenade x6 (4d6 slashing/20ft burst/Range 10ft) 
Smoke grenade x2
WP grenade x4 (2d6 Fire +1d6 next round/risk of fire/20ft burst/Range 10ft)
Masterwork Combat Knife
10 days rations

*Background Information:* Born in Rauma, a port town of about 40,000 people, Timo was considered a natural choice for Finland’s national biathlon team by the age of 14, with an uncommon insight and intelligence coupled with an athlete’s endurance and grace. He studied skiing and marksmanship constantly outside school and made the team immediately after secondary school in time for the Turino Winter Olympics in 2006. His dreams were shattered when he injured his leg in the preliminaries, ruining his career as a professional athlete. He healed quickly, but was replaced on the team after an argument with his coaches regarding his ability to return to the team. He left in anger, joining the Finnish Army out of frustration and looking for an outlet for his talent. 

Timo proved an excellent marksman and scout, quickly gaining a reputation as one of Finland’s best. He has been in the military for 12 years now, making it a career. He was chosen to join a joint NATO team recently, serving as the team’s sniper, escape/evasion expert, and scout.

*Personality:* Timo relishes the chance to prove his skills in the field. He is arrogant to the point of overconfidence. He views the military as a chance to live on his terms, without the restrictions of a civilian life. Timo is a cold, calculating killer who has no remorse for his victims. He follows orders well enough, but works best on his own without officers who don’t know his job telling him what to do. His low social skills stem from three things; a deep-ingrained sense of superiority to others, no perceptible sense of humor, and an emotionless face that seems to never change.

*Appearance:* With a compact frame, Timo is very fit and in excellent shape, but is no stronger than the average man. He has the typical Scandinavian looks; blond hair coupled with piercing ice-blue eyes. He wears his hair longer than most militaries would allow, a privilege of being an elite special forces soldier.

…and that’s that! I took a couple liberties with equipment. First, I didn’t bother using the Wealth stat, figuring an elite unit like this would be providing the gear. Second, I took the ammo load on the small pistol down to 11 to reduce the size and give a +2 to conceal. Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## Insight (May 8, 2005)

*Ian Raines, Systems Expert*

*IAN RAINES
SMART 5 (Bgd: Academic)*

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 10
DEX 13
CON 10
INT 18
WIS 10
CHA 15

*OTHER STUFF*
BAB +2
DEF 13
HP 22
REP +2
FORT +1
REF +2
WILL +3
Allegiances: Gaining Knowledge, Science, Intellect

*DESCRIPTION*
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 135 lbs.
Race/Ethnicity: Caucasian/Anglo-Saxon
Eyes: Green
Hair: Lt. Brown

*SKILLS*
Core Skills: Craft - Mechanical, Craft - Pharm, Decipher Script, Disable Device, Knowledge - Chem, Knowledge - Computers, Knowledge - Cryptology, Prof - Cryptologist, Research, Speak Language.

Skill Ranks/Bonuses:
Craft - Mechanical (7) +13, Craft - Pharm (5) +11, Decipher Script (8) +12, Disable Device (8) +12, Drive (4) +5, Knowledge - Chem (6) +13, Knowledge - Computers (6) +13, Knowledge - Cryptology (8) +15, Knowledge - World Cultures (3) +10, Prof - Cryptologist (8) +8, Research (8) +12, Search (4) +8, Speak Language (see below).

Languages Known:
Arabic, Cantonese, Dutch, English (Native), French, German, Greek, Hebrew, Hindi, Italian, Japanese, Latin, Mandarin, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish

*FEATS*
Dodge, Personal Firearms, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot.

*TALENTS*
Exploit Weakness, Linguist, Plan.

*GEAR*
To be determined.

*BRIEF HISTORY*
At age 10, youngest to win Youth Prize for Cryptology from the International Association for Cryptologic Research.
At age 18, graduated with dual Bach Science in Theoretical Mathematics and Chemistry from MIT
At age 19, graduated with Bach Arts in Linguistics from MIT
At age 20, hired as consultant by Dept of Defense Intelligence
At age 20, graduated with Masters Science in Computer Science from George Washington Univ
At age 21, graduated with Masters Science in Biochem from George Washington Univ 
(This section still under construction)


----------



## Mavnn (May 9, 2005)

Insight, Ian looks to only be 4th level - we're starting at 5th . Hope you're not too dissappointed.

I suppose I should have warned people that I don't normally have much time at the weekend. I have also, in a fit of competance, left my book at home today. I'll have a look over things at lunch though and see if I can spot anything from memory and answer some questions.

Mr. Prez, I got your mail. Unfortunately a native guide wouldn't work at this point (although slots might become available down the line). The best I can recommend without Grim Tales is to take a look at the Modern SRD and generate a 5th level modern character. I would recommend using the system Insight outlines above to choose 'Core skills' rather than having class skills that change each level.

That probably made no sense to you - feel free to ask questions...


----------



## Mavnn (May 9, 2005)

Lets have a skim... I won't catch everything as I don't have the books to hand, but here goes:



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> ```
> [B]Name:[/B] Jude Lawson 'Law'
> [B]Class:[/B] Strong 1/Dedicated 4
> [B]Race:[/B] Human
> ...


----------



## Mavnn (May 9, 2005)

Right! On to the next.

Looking good in general. Same caveat about lack of book, yada yada...



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> *Sgt. Timo Kovinnen*
> 
> *Statistics:*
> STR 10/±0 (costs 2)
> ...


----------



## Mavnn (May 9, 2005)

Insight, I'll comment on Ian once you've upped him to level 5. Looking good and a very useful addition to the team so far, though.


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Insight, Ian looks to only be 4th level - we're starting at 5th . Hope you're not too dissappointed.




Oops.  Hehe.   I'll level him one then.


----------



## Bobitron (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Mavnn. I'll go over this point by point ASAP.


----------



## Bobitron (May 9, 2005)

1) Not meeting the BAB

Hmmm... I didn't catch that. I will have to balance out the stats to bring up his Str to 12 at minimum.

2) Defense

You are probably right, I need to go over all the math. I built the character once with different stats, so some other things will need adjustment as well (like skills).

3) Attacks

This should be solved when I bump his Str a bit.

4) Skills
You are correct about using an 18 Wis to build those bonuses, I'll readjust them.
Regarding the Jump bonus, it looks like I did not record the correct expendatures for my skill ranks, with only 47 of the 56 available on the sheet as it is. I need to go over them again. As for the Listen and Spot bonuses for detecting an ambush, I think the book (not with it now) words it as add your Will save to your skill check. I'm not sure if that should be just the bonus given by your class, or the Wis adjustment as well. Can you take a look at the wording and let me know what you think?

5)Feats
You are right, I'll adjust it.

6)Equipment 
First, the Ghille suit. I honestly think these rules are unrealistic and unfair. I think that a suit should be designed for a particular environment, and if not (perhaps reversible?) two at the most. Changing the coloration would be much more than a move action, as well. I think the +10 bonus is fair if it matches the terrain, and the 'armor penalty' is a good balancer IMO. This gear is from d20 Modern, BTW.

Second, gas mask. This is from the SRD...

Gas Mask
This apparatus covers the face and connects to a chemical air filter canister to protect the lungs and eyes from toxic gases. It provides total protection from eye and lung irritants. The filter canister lasts for 12 hours of use. Changing a filter is a move action. The purchase DC for one extra filter canister is 6.

Third, weapons. That's cool about the rifle, I wasn't aware of the Huge thing re: bracing. Losing the burst fire feature from the pistol is A-OK by me. As for ammo, I can cut it down to keep my encumbrance down. I based that load off of a modern soldier on a long range patrol with an M4 or M16, where they would carry 7 mags (one in the weapon and 6 in two pouches) and another 4-6 additional. Since you noted we will be able to resupply, I can cut that back to just the initial 5 magazines without worrying about running out. At two pounds per mag, which sounds reasonable for ten rounds + magazine, that would be 10 pounds.

7) Background/build.

I'll raise his Str to meet the BAB requirement and bulk him up a bit.

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 9, 2005)

I would like to add a demolition man.  However, the +4 BAB or the +8 knowledge will be tricky to figure out.  I can work out a character tomorrow.


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

OK, I'll reserve the place. And it's 32 pt buy, man! +4 attack bonus (not base attack) should be easy to come by!


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> <snip character amendments>




All sounding good, looking forward to seeing the finished results. The Aware talent adds the 'Base Will Saving Throw Bonus'. I'm taking that to mean the class bonus before the WIS modifer is added (ie. use your Will Save instead of your WIS bonus to calculate the skill total). For a Ded. 5 character, you're adding 3.

Edit: I'm only guessing you need to brace to use a 'huge' rifle, as it's larger than you could normally use with two hands. It's not mentioned either way in Grim Tales though: I'd appreciate it if you could check the Modern Core book at some point.

The stats are based on the Barrett .50 though - I'd be very impressed indeed to see someone firing one of these mothers without some kind of support. That might just tell you how little I know about firearms, tho...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> OK, I'll reserve the place. And it's 32 pt buy, man! +4 attack bonus (not base attack) should be easy to come by!




Thanks, that changes things.


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

As promised, onto Ian.



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> *IAN RAINES
> SMART 5 (Bgd: Academic)*
> Skill Ranks/Bonuses:
> Craft - Mechanical (7) +13, Craft - Pharm (5) +11, Decipher Script (8) +12, Disable Device (8) +12, Drive (4) +5, Knowledge - Chem (6) +13, Knowledge - Computers (6) +13, Knowledge - Cryptology (8) +15, Knowledge - World Cultures (3) +10, Prof - Cryptologist (8) +8, Research (8) +12, Search (4) +8, Speak Language (see below).
> ...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 10, 2005)

Just throwing my opinion in here. Logically, when you think about it. A Ghille suit can be adapted to a wide variety of environments. The thing is, it just takes time as the suit itself serves as the BASE for the overall effect. You still need to weave in vegetation and take cover to hide yourself.  Maybe the solution is the simply require that it takes X minutes in order to adapt your ghille suit to the environment at hand. 

The obvious exception is that a green ghille suit, while being fine in any forested environment (and maybe plains/savannah), won't work too well on a rocky beach, mountain, tundra, or in the snow.

_Sorry for the tardiness in updating my character; I'll try to get it done tonight (my book is at home). It's been a tough week at work (65+ hours last week) and my 8 month old is figuring out how to walk.   Once the work load balances out I should be back to posting reliably._


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> All sounding good, looking forward to seeing the finished results. The Aware talent adds the 'Base Will Saving Throw Bonus'. I'm taking that to mean the class bonus before the WIS modifer is added (ie. use your Will Save instead of your WIS bonus to calculate the skill total). For a Ded. 5 character, you're adding 3.
> 
> Edit: I'm only guessing you need to brace to use a 'huge' rifle, as it's larger than you could normally use with two hands. It's not mentioned either way in Grim Tales though: I'd appreciate it if you could check the Modern Core book at some point.
> 
> The stats are based on the Barrett .50 though - I'd be very impressed indeed to see someone firing one of these mothers without some kind of support. That might just tell you how little I know about firearms, tho...




Gotcha. I'll try to get to this today. 

Honestly, I wouldn't mind taking the rifle down to Large and cutting damage down to 2d10 (.338 Lapua rounds instead of .50 cal or 12.7mm), so long as I can keep the high Crit. I don't mind still spending the EWP slot to get it with those changes.

I am leaving for a short vacation, returning Monday, 5/16. Whatever I don't attack today will be dealt with then.


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Honestly, I wouldn't mind taking the rifle down to Large and cutting damage down to 2d10 (.338 Lapua rounds instead of .50 cal or 12.7mm), so long as I can keep the high Crit. I don't mind still spending the EWP slot to get it with those changes.




Sounds fine (with the EWP).


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Just throwing my opinion in here. Logically, when you think about it. A Ghille suit can be adapted to a wide variety of environments. The thing is, it just takes time as the suit itself serves as the BASE for the overall effect. You still need to weave in vegetation and take cover to hide yourself.  Maybe the solution is the simply require that it takes X minutes in order to adapt your ghille suit to the environment at hand.
> 
> The obvious exception is that a green ghille suit, while being fine in any forested environment (and maybe plains/savannah), won't work too well on a rocky beach, mountain, tundra, or in the snow.
> 
> _Sorry for the tardiness in updating my character; I'll try to get it done tonight (my book is at home). It's been a tough week at work (65+ hours last week) and my 8 month old is figuring out how to walk.   Once the work load balances out I should be back to posting reliably._




This sounds good to me - Bobitron, I'll give you the choice of either a 'forest' Ghille (any 'planted' environment with a bit of work) or a 'monochrome' Ghille with a white base (will function in artic, city or bare rock environs). In either case, removing or donning the prepared suit will be a move action while 'reimaging' a suit will take a couple of minutes.

Sound fair?

Edit: And Lobo, don't worry about the tardiness (yet ). As I posted at the beginning, I'm not expecting to be able to post daily myself on an ongoing basis...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

*I do not have grim tales so I used the D20 modern SRD.*

*Adam Weishaupt, Intelligence Investigator (Fullfilling the requirement - scientist +11 knowledge)*
Smart Hero 2/Fast Hero 2/ Field Scientist 1/Adventurer
*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 14
DEX 14 
CON 14 
INT 18 (+1 level) 
WIS 10 
CHA 9

*OTHER STUFF*
BAB +2
DEF 21 (10+dex+int+4 def bonus+coat)

Umbrella (Sword cane), +4 1d6, 18–20, Piercing, Med, 3 lb.
Old Masterwork K-bar, +4 1d4, 19–20, Piercing, 10 ft., Tiny, 1 lb.
Machete, +4 1d6, 19–20, Slashing, Small, 2 lb.
Straight razor, +4 1d4, 19–20, Slashing, Tiny, 0.5 lb.
1 meter of piano wire +4, Damage?, Crit??, Slashing


Armor – Leather Jacket

HP 36
REP +1
FORT +1 (+2 con) +3
REF +3 (+2 dex) +5
WILL +2 ( +0 wis) +2
Allegiances: n/a

*DESCRIPTION*
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 235 lbs.
Race/Ethnicity: White
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black

*SKILLS: ranks (mods/feats) total*
Craft (chemical)(Int) 8 (+4 mod) 12
Craft (mechanical) (Int) 8 (+4 mod) 12
Demolitions (Int) 8 (+4 mod/Occp +1/+2 savant+2 feat) 17
Disable Device (Int) 8 (+4 mod/+2 feat) 14
Forgery (Int) 4 (+4 mod) 8
Investigate (Int) 8 (+4 mod) 12
Knowledge (physical sciences) (Int) 7 (+4 mod) 11
Move Silently (Dex), 6 (+2 mod) 8
Navigate (Int) 8 (+4 mod) 12
Repair (Int) 4 (+4 mod) 8
Research (Int) 6 (+4 mod) 10
Search (Int) 4 (+4 mod) 8
Spot (Wis) (Occp) 8 (+0 mod) 8
Tumble (Dex) 6 (+2 mod) 8

Languages Known: English 

*FEATS*
Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Cautious, Combat Expertise, Defensive Martial Arts, Elusive Target, Simple Weapons Proficiency feat

*TALENTS*
Evasion, Savant (Demo),Smart Defense

*GEAR*
Laser range finder/Binoculars
Halogen Illuminator to wear on the head.
360 degree brim hat
Wearable computer (FYI 2000 technology for engineers to wear while inspecting/climbing on old remote bridges)
K bar (strapped to calf)

Backpack
Machete tied to the outside of backpack
Mag light with IR filter cap
GPS
Shaving Kit (Straight Razor)
Paper map (laminated)
Lockpick Set
Search-and-Rescue Kit (smoke grenades are WP)
Compass
Sleeping bag
Blasting Cap
Wired Detonators
Duct tape
Parachute cord (thin nylon rope)
IR chemical lights
Night googles
Leather gloves
Snaplinks (multiple)
2 gallon canteens (multiple)
Satillite Phone

Demolitions kit
Evidence Kits (Deluxe)


*BRIEF HISTORY*
Born in Valdosta, GA, his parents where your typical hard working Southern family. His Dad was a janitor at the local college, and his mom was a cashier at the local Piggly Wiggly. He was the oldest and had 2 younger sisters and 1 baby brother. His parents instilled to him the value of an education. He worked hard at school and than would leave and work at the Piggly Wiggly as a stock boy. Not having any money for college he enlisted and was sent to EOD (demolition) school. Upon graduation, he was sent to SOCOM. After his three year hitch he applied to UGA for school & was accepted. At school he struck up a friendship with a new professor who had recently retired from the Intelligence community and moved from Washington DC to Athens, GA to teach. As Sam slowly opened up his life story to include his military service, to his new found mentor, the professor called his former contacts to see about job openings. As a proud member of the class of 2014, Sam went to DC on his Mentor’s advice and interviewed for a job. Accepting the job, Sam became an Intelligence Analyst civilian and worked with demolitions and security devices/locks. Sam moved to Washington DC.


During a high level briefing he had publicly embarrassed a high ranking pentagon officer. The motive was a grudge Adam started eight years ago on a clandestine SOCOM mission. The consequences of this event had put him in the cross hairs of several other officials; this resulted in Adam being “volunteered” as a civilian scientist. His knowledge of the physical sciences and how it related to explosives gave these officers an excuse to force him as an ideal candidate to go.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> This sounds good to me - Bobitron, I'll give you the choice of either a 'forest' Ghille (any 'planted' environment with a bit of work) or a 'monochrome' Ghille with a white base (will function in artic, city or bare rock environs). In either case, removing or donning the prepared suit will be a move action while 'reimaging' a suit will take a couple of minutes.
> 
> Sound fair?
> 
> Edit: And Lobo, don't worry about the tardiness (yet ). As I posted at the beginning, I'm not expecting to be able to post daily myself on an ongoing basis...





FYI  The military is already working on "smart" camo outfits.  I assume by 2018 they will have improved on the gille suit.

Also, elite units may have higher technology equipment that is not available for public knowleledge nor regular military troops for decades to come.


----------



## Insight (May 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> As promised, onto Ian.




In Grim Tales, you get a +1 bonus to all your Knowledge skills for every sub-skill in which you have 5 or more ranks.  Same is true with Craft skills by the way.  That explains his skill bonuses.

As for the equipment, I'll have to work on that tonight.  He'd definitely have some sort of portable computer and a sidearm.  Probably some sort of portable chemistry set or analyzer or something.  Maybe some electronic sensory equipment.  We'll have to see what sort of gear the military would give him for such a mission.


----------



## Mavnn (May 10, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> In Grim Tales, you get a +1 bonus to all your Knowledge skills for every sub-skill in which you have 5 or more ranks.  Same is true with Craft skills by the way.  That explains his skill bonuses.




Missed that - I'd spotted it for Crafts, but not for Knowledges. Ah, well.

Hmm.. smart camo. I'd say you'd get either a 'manual' ghille suit as described above, or a 'smart' version using the originally posted rules but with a limited power supply. Probably about 10 changes before a recharge is needed - not terribly realistic, I suspect, but sounds about right for game balance.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 10, 2005)

I added weaponary & gear.   He is a scientist so he has no gun.


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sounds fine (with the EWP).




Awesome, I will get everything modifed when I get back. The electronic Ghille sounds pretty slick, too, I'll write up some more formal rules for it.

_Edit: Redo- let me know if everything looks OK. The only thing I am not sure about is the charges/time of use for the Ghille, and other lighter types of armor. Can I get some sort of underclothing vest, maybe a +2 bonus with +6 Dex max, no Armor Check penalty? See you all next week!_

*Sgt. Timo Kovinnen*

Born: 11/06/1989, Rauma, Finland
Lives: Helsinki, Finland
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 150
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue

*Statistics:*
STR 14/+2 (costs 6)
DEX 14/+2 (costs 6) 
CON 14/+2 (costs 6)
INT 14/+2 (costs 6)
WIS 16/+3 (costs 8, 4th level advance)
CHA 8/-1 (costs 0) 
Dedicated 5
Hit Points: 32 (8+6+6+6+6)
MDT: 14
Defense +5 (Dedicated +3, Dex +2]
- Touch +5
- Flat-footed +3 
Initiative +2
BAB +3
AP 25 (5+6+6+8)
Allegiances: Self, unit, Finland

*Attacks:*
-Unarmed/Grapple +5/1d4+2 non-lethal/bludgeoning/Crit.20
-Improvised weapon +5/1 D/1-2 T/1d3 S/1d4 M/1d6 L+2 bludgeoning/Crit.20/Rang. 10ft.
-Masterwork Combat Knife +6/1d4+2 piercing/Crit 20/Range 10ft
-Sako TRG81 Sniper Rifle +8/2d10/Crit 18/Range 225ft (Far Shot feat)/Mag 10 box (+3 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft, see equipment for more info) 
-SIG SP4340 (Heavy Pistol) +8/2d8 piercing/Crit 20/Range 40/Mag 15 box (+3 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft)
-Glock 2600 Holdout (Light Pistol) +8/2d6 piercing/Crit 20/Range 40/Mag 11 box (+2 to Sleight of Hand checks to conceal, +3 Att and +1 Damage within 30ft)

*Saves*
Fortitude +5 (+3 Dedicated, +2 Con)
Reflex +3 (+1 Dedicated, +2 Dex) 
Will +6 (+3 Dedicated, +3 Wis) 

*Skills*
Starting Occupation: Military
Class skills: Climb, Jump, Spot, Survival 
Career skills: Knowledge (Tactics), Craft (Gunsmith), Profession (Soldier) 
Player’s choice skills: Hide, Move Silently, Escape Artist
Starting skill points 56
Max Ranks- 8/4
Appraise +2
Balance +2
Bluff -1
Climb* +6 (4 ranks, +2 Str)
Concentration +2
Craft (Gunsmith)* +5 (3 ranks, +2 Int)
Craft (generic) +2
Diplomacy -1 
Disguise -1
Drive +2
Escape Artist* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
Forgery +2
Gather Information -1
Heal +3
Hide* +13 (8 ranks, +2 Dex, +3 Insight talent)
Intimidate -1 
Jump* +6 (4 ranks, +2 Str)
Knowledge (generic) +3
Knowledge (Tactics)* +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Listen +3 (+6 to avoid surprise)
Move Silently* +10 (8 ranks, +2 Dex)
Perform -1
Profession (Soldier)* +6 (3 ranks, +3 Wis)
Research +2
Ride +2
Search +2
Sense Motive +3
Sleight of Hand +2
Speak Language (English, Finnish, Spanish, Italian)
Spot* +11 (8 ranks, +3 Wis, +14 to avoid surprise) 
Survival* +11 (8 ranks, +3 Wis)
Swim +2
Use Rope +2

*Feats*
Simple Weapons Proficiency- automatic
Armor Proficiency (Light and Medium)- automatic
Personal Firearms Proficiency- starting feat
Exotic Weapons Proficiency (Sniper Rifle)- starting feat
Far Shot- third level feat
Improved Aim (move up to 30ft without disrupting aim)- Dedicated bonus feat
Point Blank Shot- Dedicated bonus feat

*Talents*
Insight (+3 on Hide checks)
Aware (add base Will save bonus on Spot and Listen checks to avoid surprise)
Zen Focus (add Wis modifier to ranged attacks)  

*Equipment* 
Black fatigues in camouflage pattern
Mesh tactical vest, holds extra rifle mags and grenades
Siemens ‘Chameleon’ Ghille suit (+10 to Hide checks when the correct coloration, -4 to melee attack rolls and Dex based skills except Hide while wearing, rechargeable battery holds enough power for 3 hours of use, reverts to a standard woodland pattern when turned off, changing coloration is a move action, removing suit is a full round action)
Ear/Throat Military communicator
Encrypted walkie-talkie
Minicomputer
Low-light goggles
Gas mask
25 zip-ties
Military ID, passport, and Driver’s permit
Mag-lite w/ IR filter
First Aid kit
Tactical holster on right leg, holds SIG and extra mags
SIG Pro SP4340 pistol w/ integrated laser sights (+2 Att within 30ft) and quick-release illuminators, 4 extra magazines
Sako TRG81 with integrated laser sight (+2 Att within 30ft), optical sights with selectable thermal vision (half range penalties when using the Aim action), silencer/flash suppressor (-4 to Spot and Listen checks to detect), bipod (can be used to Brace), 5 extra magazines
Glock 2600 Holdout, in concealed holster in the small of the back, 2 extra magazines
Fragmentation grenade x6 (4d6 slashing/20ft burst/Range 10ft) 
Smoke grenade x2
WP grenade x4 (2d6 Fire +1d6 next round/risk of fire/20ft burst/Range 10ft)
Masterwork Combat Knife at left leg
10 days rations

*Background Information:* Born in Rauma, a port town of about 40,000 people, Timo was considered a natural choice for Finland’s national biathlon team by the age of 14, with an uncommon insight and intelligence coupled with an athlete’s endurance and grace. He studied skiing and marksmanship constantly outside school and made the team immediately after secondary school in time for the Turino Winter Olympics in 2006. His dreams were shattered when he injured his leg in the preliminaries, ruining his career as a professional athlete. He healed quickly, but was replaced on the team after an argument with his coaches regarding his ability to return to the team. Timo was having trouble keeping up with the best members of the team before his injury, and was a weak link on the squad with his now reduced capability. He left in anger, joining the Finnish Army out of frustration and looking for an outlet for his talent. 

Timo proved an excellent marksman and scout, quickly gaining a reputation as one of Finland’s best. He has been in the military for 12 years now, making it a career. He was chosen to join a joint NATO team recently, serving as the team’s sniper, escape/evasion expert, and scout.

*Personality:* Timo relishes the chance to prove his skills in the field. He is arrogant to the point of overconfidence. He views the military as a chance to live on his terms, without the restrictions of a civilian life. Timo is a cold, calculating killer who has no remorse for his victims. He follows orders well enough, but works best on his own without officers who don’t know his job telling him what to do. His low social skills stem from three things; a deep-ingrained sense of superiority to others, no perceptible sense of humor, and an emotionless face that seems to never change.

*Appearance:* With a compact frame, Timo is very fit and in excellent shape, much stronger than the average man of his size. He has the typical Scandinavian looks; blond hair coupled with piercing ice-blue eyes. He wears his hair longer than most militaries allow, a privilege of being an elite SF soldier.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 11, 2005)

Reposted Law. I realized that what I was really going for was either a wilderness specialist or a straight up soldier. As our sniper more or less fulfills the wilderness specs role, I switched over to pure Strong.  I looked at Charismatic, and while it would work, it'd take a lot of jury rigging and not really be combat effective (no staying power).


----------



## Mavnn (May 11, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> MW Combat Knife*  +8   1d4+3       20    melee  n/a      Small  1lb.
> * Equipped w/ Laser Sights; +2 on attack rolls within 30 ft.




I don't have time to post anything detailed today, but both Law and Adam Weishaupt are looking pretty good.

I do feel the need, however, to point out that the MW Combat Knives don't come with Laser Sight as standard .

_Having said that... have you seen 'Hitman' with Jet Li? Hmm..._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, I caught that a moment ago and corrected it. 
My formatting is off though... everytime I fix something is seems as though the spacing goes nuts.

Nope. I've not seen that movie.


----------



## Mavnn (May 11, 2005)

It's a martial arts comedy, basically (with tragic and drama twists as you would expect in any HK movie). But one of the genuinely fairly nasty bad guys wears rings with miniture lasers built in, and his fighting style involves shining the laser in his opponents eyes at unexpected moments and then thumping them while they're distracted and blind.

The lasers themselves are basically just laser pointer strength, it's the way that they're built into the fighting style that makes it so effective.

Edit: Of course, this being a comedy the style is taken to such an extreme that our hero finds out in a later fight that the guy has laser pointers built into his shoes as well .

Probably an imaginative +2 equipment bonus to combat bluffs in d20 terms...


----------



## Mavnn (May 11, 2005)

Oh, and for Mr. Prez and RobotRobotI: I'm afraid I'm putting a time limit on how long I hold active slots for you (although you still get first call as reserves if the last two slots do fill up).

On the other hand, I thought I should let you know that I am more than happy to build Grim Tales characters for you from a description. Not ideal, I know, but I wouldn't want you to not play just for lack of the book.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 11, 2005)

Actually, you know what? If Bobitron doesn't mind another sneaky dude stepping on his toes, I'd like to go with a tracker. Seems more interesting that a straight up warrior; though I have no problem playing one of those. There'd be similarities but mine wouldn't be a sniper per se.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 11, 2005)

Trackers are always good.

I wrote my character up without the grim tale books.  I would have added more military, but I do not like what the d20 modern SRD has.  Therefore, I have not bothered.  I would seriously consider creating a commo guy, but I see nothing that allows me to pattern that.

From my POV the SRD is good at making a mechinized leg infantry guy.  I would think if they can create ninja templates they can create SOCOM templates.  I guess Hollywood PR is only into Ninjas.


----------



## Insight (May 11, 2005)

I still need to do my equipment.  Other than that, I believe my character is complete.  GM, I need to know what sort of stuff I can get outside of weapons and armor.


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I still need to do my equipment.  Other than that, I believe my character is complete.  GM, I need to know what sort of stuff I can get outside of weapons and armor.




What kind of other stuff do you want? You need to be able to carry it, but other than that anything the military could get hold of on short notice is yours to request. Probably 20-30% lighter and more efficient than the modern day version as well .


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Actually, you know what? If Bobitron doesn't mind another sneaky dude stepping on his toes, I'd like to go with a tracker. Seems more interesting that a straight up warrior; though I have no problem playing one of those. There'd be similarities but mine wouldn't be a sniper per se.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.




Fine by me, but I think this ones up to Bobitron. Personally I quite like Law as he is, but he's your character .


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 12, 2005)

Eh, I'll stick with Law.  He fills a niche not currently filled by the others.   And besides, I've already expended the effort of creating him.


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Advanced Firearms Proficiency*
> Source: D20 Modern SRD
> *Prerequisite*: Personal Firearms Proficiency.
> *Benefit*: The character can fire any personal firearm on autofire without penalty (provided, of course, that it has an autofire setting).
> *Normal*: Characters without this feat take a -4 penalty on attack rolls made with personal firearms set on autofire.




BTW, autofire seems to work differently in Grim Tales. I think this feat needs to be amended to:
*Benefit*: Characters with this feat reduce autofire attack roll penalties by 4.
*Normal*: Characters suffer a -1 penalty to autofire attacks for every 3 rounds of ammo fired in the burst.

Otherwise, Law is looking good.


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Old Masterwork K-bar, +4 1d4, 19–20, Piercing, 10 ft., Tiny, 1 lb.
> 
> *FEATS*
> Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Cautious, Combat Expertise, Defensive Martial Arts, Elusive Target, Simple Weapons Proficiency feat




Looks very good.

Just two things:
1) What's a K-bar? It's not a term I've come across, although I'm guessing it's some kind of punch weapon.

2) In Grim Tales (and so in this campaign), Archaic Weapons are split into seperate Proficiencies as per 3.5. So I'd suggest Martial Weapon Prof: Rapier to use that sword cane of yours. This does mean that you wouldn't be proficient with the machete as a combat weapon, however (you can still carry it to use as a machete with out penalty). There's no way you could have known this, and my apologies for not mentioning it above.

If you're happy with those changes, I think Adam is good to go.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 12, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> I still need to do my equipment. Other than that, I believe my character is complete. GM, I need to know what sort of stuff I can get outside of weapons and armor.




http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd  look up equipment (general & basics)


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Right, so it looks like apart from Ian's (Insight's) equipment we're ready to go.

Given my unavailability at weekends and Bobitron's holiday, I'll probably create the IC thread and first post on Monday. In the mean time, I'm going to post a Rogue's gallery. Can I ask that _only_ completed characters go up in the gallery - if you've got any questions about a character, equipment or whatever, post them here instead. I'm going to try and keep the RG a quick reference location for when I need your stats.

Link to follow...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131803


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 12, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Right, so it looks like apart from Ian's (Insight's) equipment we're ready to go.
> 
> Given my unavailability at weekends and Bobitron's holiday, I'll probably create the IC thread and first post on Monday. In the mean time, I'm going to post a Rogue's gallery. Can I ask that _only_ completed characters go up in the gallery - if you've got any questions about a character, equipment or whatever, post them here instead. I'm going to try and keep the RG a quick reference location for when I need your stats.
> 
> ...




No Weekends work for me as well.  Sounds good.


----------



## Mavnn (May 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick: Just realised I forgot to mention something about Adam. I'm assuming his CHA is supposed to be 9 rather than 19?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 12, 2005)

That is correct.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 13, 2005)

I will be off line until Monday.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 13, 2005)

Hey Mavann,

Is my Advanced Firearms Proficiency feat all right? Its at the bottom of my character write up both here and in the RG. It's lifted straight from the D20 Modern SRD. Didn't know if you'd noticed it or not.

I've got no problem changing it if you won't allow it.


----------



## Mavnn (May 14, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> BTW, autofire seems to work differently in Grim Tales. I think this feat needs to be amended to:
> *Benefit*: Characters with this feat reduce autofire attack roll penalties by 4.
> *Normal*: Characters suffer a -1 penalty to autofire attacks for every 3 rounds of ammo fired in the burst.
> 
> Otherwise, Law is looking good.




What, this one I commented on above?


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2005)

I'm going to just pick some equipment and post Ian tonight or tomorrow.  I'd hate to be holding up the game, so I'm not going to worry much about the equipment at this point.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 16, 2005)

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I would very much appreciate it if you'd help me with a character, if we could do it via email it would probably be better than cluttering up the page. I'd rather try the Doctor(/medic) (Commander or Captain US Navy; I don't want the highest rank).
I'm starting with what I can get from the SRD.

I'll send you what I've got so far tomorrow, he's mostly done.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 16, 2005)

Hello I'm interested in playing a Fast Hero (3)/ Smart Hero (2) who will act as the teams doctor. I don't have the Grimstales book, so when choosing core skills for a Doctor (starting occupation) what skills do I get to choose.


In a previous post it said 3-5 class skills, but how do I know if I get 3, 4 or 5 skills and what list do I choose these from. The others are pretty clear cut, so I just need this info to complete this.

Also, once you have chosen your core skills (which are availble for any class, even while multiclassing) do you also have access to the listed skills for each class you are taking a level in. 

Thanks


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hello I'm interested in playing a Fast Hero (3)/ Smart Hero (2) who will act as the teams doctor. I don't have the Grimstales book, so when choosing core skills for a Doctor (starting occupation) what skills do I get to choose.
> 
> 
> In a previous post it said 3-5 class skills, but how do I know if I get 3, 4 or 5 skills and what list do I choose these from. The others are pretty clear cut, so I just need this info to complete this.
> ...




Lord Raven, it's probably easiest if you don't have Grim Tales to create a standard Modern character (SRD can be found on www.systemreferencedocuments.com ) rather than try and second guess Grim Tales. The only thing to note is that we're using the full range of DnD weapon proficiencies for 'ancient' weapons, not the Modern single feat for all of them.

Once you've had a look round, post or mail the character you've got so far and we'll try and work something out for you.


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I would very much appreciate it if you'd help me with a character, if we could do it via email it would probably be better than cluttering up the page. I'd rather try the Doctor(/medic) (Commander or Captain US Navy; I don't want the highest rank).
> I'm starting with what I can get from the SRD.
> 
> I'll send you what I've got so far tomorrow, he's mostly done.




No probs, will look forward to seeing what you produce .


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> *IAN RAINES
> SMART 5 (Bgd: Academic)*
> *GEAR*
> Combat Infantry Dress (Not sure about what the stats on this would be).
> ...




Hi Insight: most of Ian's equipment looks fine. As far as armour and weapons are concerned, you're picking from the same list as the marines as posted in the initial post of this thread. I think you'd be looking at light armour, a heavy pistol and a light pistol. They'll also supply a masterwork knife.


----------



## Mavnn (May 16, 2005)

Game thread is on.

We are green to go...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 16, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Game thread is on.
> 
> We are green to go...




Answered my action.


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Hi Insight: most of Ian's equipment looks fine. As far as armour and weapons are concerned, you're picking from the same list as the marines as posted in the initial post of this thread. I think you'd be looking at light armour, a heavy pistol and a light pistol. They'll also supply a masterwork knife.




Is the needlegun and tracer needles allowed?  It's basically for tracking purposes - not really a weapon per se.  If not, can I substitute some sort of tracking device?


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 16, 2005)

I sent you basically everything.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 16, 2005)

Hey Lobo,


 I assumed you are either a USMC capt or a 1st LT.  Just curious what is your rank?  Also, any solidier's rank should be added to their stats.  It makes addressing them much easier.


----------



## Insight (May 16, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Hey Lobo,
> 
> 
> I assumed you are either a USMC capt or a 1st LT.  Just curious what is your rank?  Also, any solidier's rank should be added to their stats.  It makes addressing them much easier.




Ian is a civilian in case anyone was wondering.  I guess his rank is "Mister" LOL


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 16, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Ian is a civilian in case anyone was wondering. I guess his rank is "Mister" LOL




I figured that. I also figure "adam" will probably ask Ian to help and see how cool he is under fire.

Adam also figures, any civilian in body armor and carry pistols is probabaly not cool under fire. Hence Adam's lack of armor or guns.


Maynn. How many WP gernades did this force come with? You mentioned we do not need to carry a lot of ammo. Same question for semtex plastic explosive.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 16, 2005)

I opted for Captain USN, but "Doc" will work, of course he's unconcious...but I did.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 16, 2005)

Rank? Hmm... well looking at the responsibilities of ranks... I'd guess that Gabriel would be a Captain or less. Anything higher and you tend to not do field missions anymore (according to my limited amount of info).

1st Liutenate is for newbies... 2nd LT or Captain then. I guess it really depends on Maynn. I'll take a Captain's rank unless there are any objections (I'm equally okay with 2nd LT).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 16, 2005)

```
[b]Name:[/b] Dr Zachary 'Zach' Johnson
[b]Class:[/b] Fast Hero 3 / Smart Hero 2
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alleigences:[/b] 
 
[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2 [b]Level:[/b] 5 [b]XP:[/b] XXXX
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2 [b]BAB:[/b] +3 [b]HP:[/b] 35 (6+1d6+3d8+10)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2 [b]Grapple:[/b] +5 [b]Current HP:[/b] 35/35
[b]Int:[/b] 16 +3 [b]Speed:[/b] 30' [b]Defense:[/b] +5
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2 [b]Init:[/b] +2 [b]Reputation:[/b] +2
[b]Cha:[/b] 8 -1 [b]ACP:[/b] ? [b]Action Pts:[/b] ?
 
[b]Base Def Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10 +5 +4 +0 +2 +0 +0 +0 2[b]1[/b]
[b]Touch:[/b] 17 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 12
 
[b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b] 1 +2 +0 +3
[b]Ref:[/b] 2 +2 +0 +4
[b]Will:[/b] 3 +2 +0 +5
 
[b]Weapon Damage Crit Range RoF Magazine Size Weight[/b]
Heavy Pistol* +5 2d8 20 40 ft. SA 15 box Medium 5 lb.
[size=1]* Equipped w/ Laser Sights; +2 on attack rolls within 30 ft.[/size]
Assault Rifle* +5 2d8 20 90 ft. SA/BF/AF 30 box Large 10 lb.
[size=1]* Equipped w/ Laser Sights; +2 on attack rolls within 30 ft.[/size]
 
MW Combat Knife +5 1d4+2 20 melee n/a Small 1lb.
 
[b]Languages:[/b] English
 
[b]Background:[/b] Doctor 
 
[b]Talents:[/b] 
[b][i]Evasion[/i]:[/b] Reflex save for no damage[i].[/i]
[b][i]Uncanny Dodge I[/i]:[/b] Keep Dex bonus when flatfooted.
[b][i]Savant(Craft (Chemical))[/i]:[/b] Add +2 bonus to Craft (Chemical) checks
 
[b]Feats:[/b] Armor (Light), Combat Expertise, Medical Expert, Personal Firearms Proficiency, 
Point Blank Shot, Surgery.
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 78 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 8/4
[b]Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Computers 6 +3 +0 [b]+9[/b]
Craft (Chemicals) 8 +3 +2 [b]+13[/b]
Craft (Pharmacuticals) 8 +3 +3 [b]+14[/b]
Drive 2 +2 +0 [b]+4[/b]
Hide 6 +2 -2 [b]+6[/b]
Investigate 8 + 3 + 0 + [b]11[/b]
Knowledge (Earth & Life Sciences) 8 +3 +0 [b]+11[/b]
Move Silently 6 +2 -2 [b]+4[/b]
Profession (Soldier) 4 +2 +0 [b]+6[/b]
Research 6 +3 +0 [b]+9[/b]
Search 8 +3 +0 [b]+11[/b]
Treat Injury 8 +2 +2 [b]+12[/b]
 
[b]Equipment: Weight[/b] 
Holster (Hip) 1 lbs
Heavy Pistol 5 lbs
Suppressor (Pistol) 1 lbs
(2) Spare Clips
Assault Rifle (M16A2) 10 lbs
(3) Spare Clips
Light Armor 4 lbs
Fatigues 3lbs
Mesh Vest 7 lbs
(2) Grenades 2 lbs
Compass .5 lbs
hands free radio 0 lbs
low-light goggles 0 lbs
minicomp 0 lbs
digital camera .5 lbs
digital audio recorder 1 lbs
gas mask 5 lbs
Back Pack 3 lbs (+1 Str for weight limit)
Trail Rations (12) 1 lbs
Sleeping Bag 4 lbs
Medical Kit 5 lbs
Pharmacist Kit 6 lbs
Surgery Kit 5 lbs
(3) Fragmentation grenade [size=1](4d6 slashing/20ft burst/Range 10ft)[/size]
(2) Smoke grenade 
 
[b]Total Weight:[/b] ~64. lbs [b]Wealth:[/b] +10
 
[b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b] 58(66) 59-116(67-133) 117-175(134-200) 
 
 
[b]Age:[/b] 28
[b]Height:[/b] 6'0"
[b]Weight:[/b] 180 lbs
[b]Eyes:[/b] green
[b]Hair:[/b] black
[b]Skin:[/b] white (tanned)
 
[b]Appearance:[/b] A well built muscular man, Zachary is in excellent physical conidtion.
 
[b]Background:[/b] Becoming a doctor was the culmination of a life long interest in human anatomy for Zachary, from a young age Zachary would read everything he could about how living organisms work. At the age of 9 Zachary was discovered by his parents disecting a neighborhood cat, his parents were concerned at first, until they learned that Zachary's true motivation was to learn about how bodies worked.
 
Because Zachary came from a poor family, Zachary was unable to pay for his education to become a doctor, thus Zachary joined the USMC in order to facilitate this. 
 
Little did Zach realise that he would come to love the danger and excitment of being in the USMC, serveral times Zachary found himself volunteering for the most dangerous missions, he both enjoyed the challenge of working under such harsh conditions, as well as the opportunity to get his hands 'wet' every so often.
```


----------



## Mavnn (May 17, 2005)

Busy day this end, I'm afraid - don't expect much out of me today or tomorrow.

Sorry!


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

I'm back! I'll get a post in-game ASAP.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

BTW, I'm glad the character concepts stuck as they were. Timo is really only a feat away from being a pretty awesome tracker.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> _Edit: Redo- let me know if everything looks OK. The only thing I am not sure about is the charges/time of use for the Ghille, and other lighter types of armor. Can I get some sort of underclothing vest, maybe a +2 bonus with +6 Dex max, no Armor Check penalty?_




Also, I didn't see a response regarding this. I will add a light undercover armor to his sheet, let me know if I should change it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm glad the character concepts stuck as they were. Timo is really only a feat away from being a pretty awesome tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I didn't see a response regarding this. I will add a light undercover armor to his sheet, let me know if I should change it.




Being a soldier, you would not need to wear undercover armor.  Undercover armor is like glamored armor.  Those around are not suppose to realize the person has on armor.  Everyone expects a soldier to wear armor.


----------



## Mavnn (May 18, 2005)

Rick, I think Bobitron is more interested in the reduced check penalty than the concealability. As such, no problems - it makes sense to have something like that to wear under the ghille suit.

Sorry for the delays people, but I should have some more time tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Rick, I think Bobitron is more interested in the reduced check penalty than the concealability. As such, no problems - it makes sense to have something like that to wear under the ghille suit.




Right-o, Mavnn. Thanks. Any thoughts about charges/power consumption for the Ghille?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 18, 2005)

I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 19, 2005)

I put the undercover on mine because he only has light proficiency and it has the best bonus.


----------



## Mavnn (May 19, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> *Name:* Dr Zachary 'Zach' Johnson
> *Class:* Fast Hero 3 / Smart Hero 2




Zach looks good, and it looks like the team has two doctors (Mr. Prez has been working on one as well). I call this no bad things, especially given two other team members have already picked up injuries...


----------



## Mavnn (May 19, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Right-o, Mavnn. Thanks. Any thoughts about charges/power consumption for the Ghille?




Looks ok. The battery can always 'degrade' without proper maintenance if I decide it's too powerful, but I think that's unlikely.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 19, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Zach looks good, and it looks like the team has two doctors (Mr. Prez has been working on one as well). I call this no bad things, especially given two other team members have already picked up injuries...



Is there really a need for 2 doctors?

If you want I can make another character, let me know if you want to do this, and if you have any suggestions.

My first thoughts for a new character would be a Physicist of some sort, perhaps someone who had conducted some research with the Scientist that discovered how to travel to this other dimension.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (May 20, 2005)

You know, there's lots of different routes you can go with the 'doctor' schtick. You MDs, Surgeons, EMTs (emergency medical techs), Nurses, & Corpsmen (medically-trained sodliers) to name a few.

As far as other brainy types go: Biologists, Naturalists, Geologists, Physicists, & Chemists would all have an interest in seeing  new world.

Also, no one here is a machinist (well, I can build/repair firearms) or a mechanic... though I'm not sure how useful thet would be.


----------



## Bobitron (May 20, 2005)

Dude, 14 damage taken in my first round of combat. Brutal. I hate monsters.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Dude, 14 damage taken in my first round of combat. Brutal. I hate monsters.



That'll teach you for attacking two manticores then.  Also it's not my Dr can give you a Potion of Cure Serious Wounds or anything, you'll still have to heal at the good old fashioned way (but twice as fast)  

Um I guess it would help if I could see Mr Prez character sheet, then I'd know if there is to much of a cross over between the two Doctors, as I really don't want to me a poor mans cousin.

Either way, the point may be moot anyway, you might all die in the first encounter   which will mean that my character gets munched on while he is still knocked out.


----------



## Mavnn (May 20, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Dude, 14 damage taken in my first round of combat. Brutal. I hate monsters.




Heh, and while you were flat footed as well. I would apologise for rolling a 3 for your initiative...

but I won't. After all, what's the point in being GM if you can't spear the PCs on occassion?


----------



## Mavnn (May 20, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Um I guess it would help if I could see Mr Prez character sheet, then I'd know if there is to much of a cross over between the two Doctors, as I really don't want to me a poor mans cousin.




Here's a preview of Prez's character sheet - I know from another game that he's having PC problems at the moment, making his posting a bit erratic.

So, still subject to minor alteration:



Captain (Dr.) Richard "Doc" Robins



Class: Dedicated5

Occupation: Doctor
Age: 52 (Ability modifiers)

Gender: Male
Height: 6’3” 

Weight: 210
Hair: Salt-and-pepper
Eyes: Blue

Statistics:
STR 11/+0 (spent 3, -1 age)
DEX 12/+1 (spent 5, -1 age) 
CON 12/+1 (spent 5, -1 age)
INT 15/+2 (spent 6, +1 age)
WIS 18/+4 (spent 10, +1 age, +1 level)
CHA 12/+1 (spent 3, +1 age) 
Hit Points: 25
Defense/armor: 10+3+3+1=17

Initiative: 1
BAB +3

Speed 30
AP 25
Allegiances: Patient, Unit(friends), USN

Reputation: 2

Wealth Bonus 11+


Attacks: 

Glock 17 (Light Pistol) (Mc+1, sight +2)

Combat Knife Mc


Saves
Fortitude +4
Reflex +1
Will +7

Skills    ability+ranks+misc=modifier
 Craft (Pharmacuticals) 2+8+1=11
Craft (Writing) 2+2=4 
Gamble 4+3=7

Investigate 2+3=5
Knowledge (Behavioral Sci) 2+8+2=12
Knowledge (Earth and Life Sci) 2+8+2=12

Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) 2+5=7
Listen 4+2=6

Profession 4+6=10

Read/Write Language ? 
Sense Motive 4+2=6
Speak Language (English, ?)
Spot 4+2=6
Survival 4+2=6
Treat Injury 4+8+3=15


Feats
Simple Weapons Proficiency- automatic
Personal Firearms Proficiency- starting feat

Armor Proficiency (light)-starting feat
Medical Expert- Dedicated bonus feat

Surgery- Dedicated bonus feat

Educated (Behavioral, Earth and Life Sci)-3rd level feat



Talents
Healing Knack

Healing Touch 1

Expert Healer


Equipment 

Weapons
Glock 17 (Light Pistol) w/ built-in laser sight Mc 2.5lbs

Holster   1lb.

2 Extra Magazines .5lb each

Combat knife Mc 1lb.

Armor
Undercover vest (equivalent of) 3 lbs



Basic gear
Fatigues 3lbs

Fatigue Jacket 2lbs

Hands-free radio 1lb

Range Pack 2lb (w/)

35mm camera 2lb

Film x2

Digital Audio recorder 1lb

PDA  .5lb

Low-light/Night vision goggles 3lbs

Medical kit 5lbs

Pharmacists kit 5lbs

Surgery kit 6lbs

Multipurpose tool .5lb

Standard Binoculars 2lbs

Flashlight 1lb

12 days field rations 1lb

Canteen

Sleeping bag 4lbs

Personal tent 1lb

Total weight 48.5 lbs


Background Information: 

Ever since he was a young boy in Boston, Richard Robins knew he wanted to help people. He figured the best way to do that was to become a doctor. Unfortunately, the sons of mechanics and schoolteachers aren't able to afford medical school. Fortunately, the Navy is. Setting aside his dreams of having a small town practice, Doc is a happy career Navy doctor.


Appearance:

Doc is a tall, thin man with salt-and-pepper hair and keen blue eyes. He has a ready smile, a hearty laugh, and a twinkle in his eye. He has recently begun gaining a little extra weight around his middle.


----------



## Mavnn (May 20, 2005)

Oops. Sorry about the formatting on that one: I'll take it out once Prez posts the final version.

Anyway, as you can see the two characters are quite different in feel (or at least I think they are). Zack is very much a field medic as far as I can make out (young, kicks butt with the best of them, stops you bleeding to death) who can also function as a researcher/carer as back up, while Richard is the kindly old man who can cure anything (and still kick a little butt when really needed...).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 20, 2005)

Yep, my guy is a poor mans cousin to Mr Prez's character.  

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Mavnn (May 20, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Rank? Hmm... well looking at the responsibilities of ranks... I'd guess that Gabriel would be a Captain or less. Anything higher and you tend to not do field missions anymore (according to my limited amount of info).
> 
> 1st Liutenate is for newbies... 2nd LT or Captain then. I guess it really depends on Maynn. I'll take a Captain's rank unless there are any objections (I'm equally okay with 2nd LT).




Sorry, meant to comment on this and failed completely. All of the ranks people have picked so far look fine, and I have no problem with Gabriel ranking as Captain.


----------



## Mavnn (May 20, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Is the needlegun and tracer needles allowed?  It's basically for tracking purposes - not really a weapon per se.  If not, can I substitute some sort of tracking device?




Oops. Missed this. Yes, that's fine: I'm assuming the needle gun does no damage, just fires a trackable 'bug' at the target?


----------



## Insight (May 20, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Oops. Missed this. Yes, that's fine: I'm assuming the needle gun does no damage, just fires a trackable 'bug' at the target?




Yup.  That's all it does.  Maybe 1 or 2 pts of nonlethal at the most, but I would be OK with no damage too.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 22, 2005)

So...will Richard be waking up soon, or do I have to wait untill combat's over?

Oh, and here's a general question (I know I've asked before, but I'm still confused): As for languages, are there bonus ones at first level for Int. modifiers? And if so, is Read/Write automatic too? Thanks.


----------



## Mavnn (May 23, 2005)

Prez, Richard will be up and around soon, don't worry about it .

Sorry for the delays people, hopefully the next round will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2005)

Sorry you better count me out, I thought I'd have the time to devote to this, but I don't.


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

Sorry to see you go, Lord Raven, but I know how real life works...


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

So, did I kill the game with last turns results or what?   

More seriously, comments on how things are going in game are appreciated at any time.

Post here, or if it's something other players shouldn't see, drop me a line at m.j.newton (at) warwick dot ac dot uk


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> So, did I kill the game with last turns results or what?
> 
> More seriously, comments on how things are going in game are appreciated at any time.
> 
> Post here, or if it's something other players shouldn't see, drop me a line at m.j.newton (at) warwick dot ac dot uk




Sorry.  I'm just waiting for something for my character to do.  I hope I'm not holding up the game or anything.


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> Sorry.  I'm just waiting for something for my character to do.  I hope I'm not holding up the game or anything.




Well, the fight will be over soon by the looks of things, which will help get Ian back into the action. Some indication of what's he's going to do in combat would be good though, even if it's just: "Ian stays behind cover and keeps on firing till I say otherwise..."


----------



## Insight (May 25, 2005)

I am moving this weekend, so after Friday, don't expect any new posts until at least Monday.  Maybe Sunday at the earliest.


----------



## Mavnn (May 25, 2005)

No probs - especially given most of the rest of us don't seem to spend much time online at the weekend.

Your post in the IC thread seems to have taken care of things till the end of the combat, as well...


----------



## Elocin (May 25, 2005)

Hey there....I have read all of the OOC comments on here and I am interested in joining up if there is space.  I don't currently have Grim Tales but that can easily be fixed.  Let me know if there is space and I see the group has a couple of fighters and a couple of noncoms and I would not mind playing a role that would run the middle of the road.  Something along the lines of Amanda Carter from Stargate, obviously can kick your ass but then outthink you as well.

Anyway, let me know and I will get on the Grim Tales (which I have meant to get anyway, stupid laziness) and I will get a character up asap.


----------



## Bobitron (May 26, 2005)

I'll vouch for Elocin, great player.


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'll vouch for Elocin, great player.




Hey, Elocin, you've got a fan . Anyway, now I've got that out of my system (and thanks for the vouching, Bobitron):

Yes, there's a space, and yes I'm willing to hold it for you while you acquire Grim Tales. How long are you looking at, btw?


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Oh, and here's a general question (I know I've asked before, but I'm still confused): As for languages, are there bonus ones at first level for Int. modifiers? And if so, is Read/Write automatic too? Thanks.




Sorry Prez, thought I'd answered this. Take bonus languages as per DnD (one per point of INT bonus). I'll assume you can read and write any language you know.

If anyone with the Modern Players Guide wants to contradict me with the actual rules, that's fine too (given I'm working from the SRD and Grim Tales guess work) but I'm fairly certain that's how things work...


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry Prez, thought I'd answered this. Take bonus languages as per DnD (one per point of INT bonus). I'll assume you can read and write any language you know.
> 
> If anyone with the Modern Players Guide wants to contradict me with the actual rules, that's fine too (given I'm working from the SRD and Grim Tales guess work) but I'm fairly certain that's how things work...




IIRC it's the same as D20 Modern, and I believe that is native + (Int mod if positive) number of languages.

Unlike D20 Modern, however, you get spoken and written with one rank if you buy languages, which is nice if you're playing a character who wants to speak several languages.  I wish they would either errata D20 Modern or do something with it - it's the only D20 system that still does this with languages.  Paying 2 ranks for spoken and written is soooooooo 3.0!


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

Insight said:
			
		

> IIRC it's the same as D20 Modern, and I believe that is native + (Int mod if positive) number of languages.
> 
> Unlike D20 Modern, however, you get spoken and written with one rank if you buy languages, which is nice if you're playing a character who wants to speak several languages. I wish they would either errata D20 Modern or do something with it - it's the only D20 system that still does this with languages. Paying 2 ranks for spoken and written is soooooooo 3.0!




To me 2 points make sense, because you can pick up languages by ear, or you could have spent time in prision, and learned a language through books, but never heard it spoken.

What is the defense modifiers for defensive fighting?  Is it smart to be hanging out like I am to attract his attention so you all can kill him?


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> What is the defense modifiers for defensive fighting?  Is it smart to be hanging out like I am to attract his attention so you all can kill him?






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Fighting Defensively as a Full-Round Action: You can choose to fight defensively when taking a full attack action. If you do so, you take a -4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC for the same round.




or



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Total Defense*
> You can defend yourself as a standard action. You get a +4 dodge bonus to your AC for 1 round. Your AC improves at the start of this action. You can't combine total defense with fighting defensively or with the benefit of the Combat Expertise feat (since both of those require you to declare an attack or full attack). You can't make attacks of opportunity while using total defense.




Is it smart? I leave that up to the discerning player to decide - and the dice next round...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 26, 2005)

I was asking how smart it is by way of other's comments.  I know 20/20 hindsight will tell me how smart it it is.


I will go to total defense because I have no gun.


----------



## Elocin (May 26, 2005)

Ok well I was hoping I could find Grim Tales in PDF formato to buy so I coudl have it at work and at home but no such luck.  So I just finished ordering th ebook from Amazon so should get it in a week or so.  In the mean time I will just make a character based on the D20 Modern rules and use Grim Tales when I get it.  So either today or tomorrow I will have a hcaracter up and running for your approval.

To help not stop the In Game thread just make me one of the original survivors if you want.

Almost forgot - Thanks Bobitron for the endorsement, the check will be in the mail today.


----------



## Mavnn (May 26, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> To help not stop the In Game thread just make me one of the original survivors if you want.




That's why the original survivors are there . I have various clever plans to keep them unconscious and vaguely defined until they're needed as alts and replacements (no res, remember )


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 26, 2005)

Ok, so I picked German and Latin (he's a college boy) if that's ok with you, Mavnn. Hey, could you help me with my attacks? I'm not all that familiar with the pistol (I don't even use crossbows). Thanks.


----------



## Insight (May 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> To me 2 points make sense, because you can pick up languages by ear, or you could have spent time in prision, and learned a language through books, but never heard it spoken.




It's realistic, but a huge skill points drain if you want to make a real linguist.  And given the relative utility of languages in most games (next to none), most D20 systems have migrated to 1 point per language and you get spoken and written.  That's about all languages are worth in most games.

Now given our specific situation in this game, most of the languages are going to be a complete waste of time.  At least I assume that's the case.  So making languages cost less skill points is even more advantageous than in your standard D20 game.


----------



## Mavnn (May 27, 2005)

Mr. Prez said:
			
		

> Ok, so I picked German and Latin (he's a college boy) if that's ok with you, Mavnn. Hey, could you help me with my attacks? I'm not all that familiar with the pistol (I don't even use crossbows). Thanks.




That's fine, and as I stated above assume both written and spoken. As Insight has mentioned, linguistic ability is useful in this campaign - specific languages, less so.

Lobo, I'm going to NPC Law's next action if you haven't had a chance to post by Monday lunch time: I want to get us into the more meaty exploration area of the game.

I just wanted to give y'all a few major injurys first .


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 27, 2005)

Monday is a holiday.  I will be offline from COB today till Tuesday morning.


----------



## Mavnn (May 27, 2005)

Good point, and true for me too. Tuesday it is...


----------



## Elocin (May 27, 2005)

Ok here is my character so far using D20 Modern rules.  Let me know if I need to make any changes.  I am assuming I went with the first group that disappeared so I am out cold amongst the rubbles.  With my background and skills I will assume the army outfitted me with the equipment I have listed below.  After the "accident" I will also assume that some of the stuff might be missing, I leave that up to you.

This is going to be so much fun.


*Army Specialist Liliana Marie*

Lives: San Diego CA, USA
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 150
Hair: Brunette
Eyes: Green

Statistics
STR 10/±0
DEX 14/+2
CON 14/+2
INT 17/+3 (4th level advance)
WIS 14/+2
CHA 10/+0
Smart: 3
Fast Hero 2
Hit Points: 36
MDT: ?
Defense 21 [Undercover Vest +4, Dex +2, Class +5]
- Touch +17
- Flat-footed +18 
Initiative +6
BAB +2
AP 31
Reputation +1
Wealth Bonus +0
Allegiances: USA, Army, Unit, Self

Attacks
-Knife +2/1d4 Piercing/Crit.20 x2/Range 10ft
-Stun Gun +2/1d3 special/Crit. 20 x2
-Assault Rifle +5/2d8/Crit 20 x2/Range 90 - 30 clip magazine
-Heavy Pistol +5/2d8/Crit 20 x2/Range 40 - 15 clip magazine
-Light Pistol +4/2d6/Crit 20 x2/Range 40 - 21 clip magazine
-Fragmentation Grenade x5 +4/4d6/20ft Burst DC 15/Range 10
     All guns +2 to hit within 30' due to internal laser sight

Saves
Fortitude +3
Reflex +5
Will +3

Skills
Starting Occupation: Military
Max Ranks- 8/4
Balance +0
Bluff +0
Climb -2
Computer Use +9
Concentration +2
Craft (Electronic) +9
Craft (Mechanical) +11
Craft (Structural) +3
Craft (Visual Art) +3
Craft (Writing) +3
Demolitions +12
Diplomacy +0
Dsable Device +9
Dsguise +1
Drive +2
Escape Artist +9
Forgery +9
Gamble +0
Gather Information +0
Hide +0
Intimidate +0
Investigate +9
Jump -2
Knowledge (Tactics) +12
Knowledge (Technology) +9
Listen +2
Move Silently +0
Navigate +3
Profession (Soldier) +2
Repair +9
Research +9
Ride +2
Search +3
Sense Motive +2
Spot +2
Survival +2
Swim +0
Treat Injury +2

Feats
Acrobatic
Armor Proficiency (Light)
Improved Initiative
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Burst Fire
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Weapon Focus

Talents
Savant
Plan
Evasion

Equipment
Mini-Computer
Digital Camera
Demolitions Kit
Duct Tape
Basic Electrical Tool Kit
Basic Mechanical Tool Kit
Multipurpose Tool
Rangefinding Binocs
Chemical Light Sticks x10
Compass
Rope 150'
C4 - 5 1lb blocks
Det Cord 50'
Detonator, Wired x5
Hip Holster
Concelaed Carry
Desert Battle Fatigues
Mesh tactical vest
Ear/Throat Military communicator
Encrypted walkie-talkie
Night vision goggles
Military ID, passport, and Driver’s permit
Mag-lite
First Aid kit
Combat Knife x2
10 days rations

History
coming

Background
Coming


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 27, 2005)

Hey folks, I'll be AFK 'till Monday or Tuesday. Sorry.


----------



## Mavnn (May 31, 2005)

Fight wrap is posted: Elocin, Liliana looks fine but I would rather she is one of the unconscious members of the current mission than a survivor of the previous one (for reasons that will soon become apparent). As such, you're one of the seven transportees still lying in the rubble of the prefab, and can wake up whenever you want . You should also replace your weapons with the mastercrafted weapons in the initial post of the thread.

As a general note, the other six transportees are there, are not seriously injured, but will not wake up for reasons that the doc is unable to assertain without the advanced medical facilities in the base. Please don't describe too many details of these guys/gals. There's no ressurrection available in game at the moment, so if anyone dies, these are your replacement characters (or alts as required). As mentioned previously, there are a number of other corpses of security guards around the place. All of them have taken damage as expected from a 20ft fall, but have died of something else: again, moving them to the medical would be needed to gain more info.

The only important thing the doc can work out is that they seem to have died at least a week ago; several have already been scavenged at (by the manticores by the look of things). The initial dissapearance was only four days ago by your timings.

Right! Hope that's enough to get you lot roleplaying...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Ok here is my character so far using D20 Modern rules. ....




Nice to see another demo person beside myself.


I need to rethink my stategy.  Those manticores could hit me when I was a AC 25.  I thought that might be high enough.  I guess not.


----------



## Elocin (May 31, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Fight wrap is posted: Elocin, Liliana looks fine but I would rather she is one of the unconscious members of the current mission than a survivor of the previous one (for reasons that will soon become apparent). As such, you're one of the seven transportees still lying in the rubble of the prefab, and can wake up whenever you want . You should also replace your weapons with the mastercrafted weapons in the initial post of the thread.
> 
> As a general note, the other six transportees are there, are not seriously injured, but will not wake up for reasons that the doc is unable to assertain without the advanced medical facilities in the base. Please don't describe too many details of these guys/gals. There's no ressurrection available in game at the moment, so if anyone dies, these are your replacement characters (or alts as required). As mentioned previously, there are a number of other corpses of security guards around the place. All of them have taken damage as expected from a 20ft fall, but have died of something else: again, moving them to the medical would be needed to gain more info.
> 
> ...




Not a problem and I will make those changes today and probably make a post as well.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Not a problem and I will make those changes today and probably make a post as well.





Rank wise why don't you be a cpl or a sgt.


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 31, 2005)

Hey, Doc is "technically" the highest ranking person with the team, but he isn't in charge of the mission. I want to make sure I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, so I just want to make certain that it is Capt. Lawdon who is in charge of the mission. I just took over because he's a doctor and there are wounded.


----------



## Bobitron (May 31, 2005)

Timo isn't the type to follow vague orders, he's more likely to do what he thinks is best unless directly told otherwise. If someone wants him doing something specific, make sure he is told.

Nice job killing off the baddies, everyone.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Rank wise why don't you be a cpl or a sgt.




I choose this rank as I did not want to compete with anyone else over rank.  This will just make life easier for me in the long run.

I was not able to make any changes yesterday (damn work getting in the way, don't they know I have better things to do) but hopefully today I will be able to and post in the "In Game" thread.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while. My folks came all the way down from Washington (the state) to visit and took over my spare bedroom... where my computer is. I just didn't have the chance to post as either they were sleeping or none of us was in the house. Many apologies. 

They're gone now and I don't anticipate another visit anytime soon (though the visit was great).


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 2, 2005)

No problem: I just wanted to keep things moving.

Glad you had a good time .


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all,

I've got a huge writing project to finish this weekend, and I'm really busy at work.  Not sure I'll get much of a chance to post until next week, but I may be able to sneak something in on Sunday.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 3, 2005)

Going to South Lake Tahoe this weekend so I will not be able to post all weekend long, I will be able to post again on Monday morning.

Also I finally got around to updating the guns and armor on my character as well.


----------



## Insight (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks like my busy-ness is going to continue into early this week.  I hope I don't fall too far behind in this game.  GM, feel free to NPC my character this week if need be.  Otherwise, he'll just follow along.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like everyone's in the same boat, Insight.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 7, 2005)

Not me, I'm still here... but by all rights, I *should* be working right now.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.




Good luck! Also, Lobo made a thread  re: pulling out of most of his games, in case you missed it.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.





Check.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 13, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> Sorry people, I've been afk going to a job interview. Probably nothing from me till Monday.




Thanks Bobitron, and yes I had missed the thread. As it happens, it's a bit of a mute point:

I got the job, which is great for me, but bad for this game. I've going to be working like a maniac to clear up around my current job, and then I probably won't have internet access at lunchtime in the new one.

As such, I'm going to have to wind up this game: I'll not have the time to put into it that it would need to be as good as I'd like.

Thanks very much to all of you for the time and work that went into the characters, and if anyone wants to take over the game, feel free: I'm not jealous, although I might follow along for the ride. I'm just sorry this has happend when it has.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 13, 2005)

Best of luck in your new job, Mavnn!


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Best of luck in your new job, Mavnn!





Ditto.


----------



## Elocin (Jun 15, 2005)

Well now actually checking the OOC thread might answer some questions on why there has not been any updates.

Good luck on the new job and don't sweat having to close this adventure, completely and totally understandable.


----------



## Mavnn (Jun 15, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> Well now actually checking the OOC thread might answer some questions on why there has not been any updates.
> 
> Good luck on the new job and don't sweat having to close this adventure, completely and totally understandable.




Uh... yeah. Probably should have put a post there as well. Oh well. Just found out the wage is about 1.5k more than I was expecting too, so I really am a happy bunny now   .


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

Mavnn said:
			
		

> .... so I really am a happy bunny now   .




At least one person is.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 15, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> At least one person is.




Ah, hooey. No need to make the guy feel bad, he has things to deal with. Join another game.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Ah, hooey. No need to make the guy feel bad, he has things to deal with. Join another game.





What?  Can't I have a little fun?  I am happy for him.


----------

